# Contest: hide and seek



## Jason

Lets play some hide and seek for a prize!

The following image is embedded in several places in the forum. It can be anywhere in our site. All you have to do is find one of them. So start looking around the site. You may discover some old content that you forgot about, or just never read.

Suggestions:

Searching for the key via the search function will not work
Googleing for the keys graphic name will not help.
Hints to keys will be given about every 7 days until all are found

The first person to find they key will get first choice of prizes, second gets second choice and so on.. 

Prizes:

2.5"-3.5" HDD Adapter kit
usb flash disk 128mb
ata100/133 IDE cable, neon glow
8 contact RJ-45 modular telephone plug grimping tool
psp deluxe kit: car charger psp multi-disc case, psp carrying case, psp game face, psp analog stick
Cool Master Dream III AMD Duron up to 1.8GHz athlong XP up to 3200+ fan
X-Box remote control
cordless wrist strap
mini usb optical mouse
Tremon USB PC Joypad
PS2 retractable cable gamepad
Thrustmaster Powerhandles travel pack for Gameboy Color
Playstation 2 Video game system organizer & travel case

People outside the United States may participate if they are willing to chip in for shipping. 

I will be hiding 3 (three) keys for this round. You must post in this thread when finding a key to win the prize.


----------



## Deleted090308

http://www.techsupportforum.com/about.php


----------



## JohnthePilot

I bet you've spent all morning looking for that. :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308

I've got my contacts. :winkgrin:


----------



## Jason

eneles said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/about.php


Pick a prize and PM your address.


----------



## Deleted090308

Thanks. I'd like the usb flash disk 128mb. Will PM my address. How do we solve the payment for shipping (I live in Denmark)?


----------



## forcifer

could it be in the other forums you have, such as brew support forum?


----------



## carsey

> It can be anywhere in our site


Looks like its just TSF


----------



## Jason

forcifer said:


> could it be in the other forums you have, such as brew support forum?


The keys are all in this site here.


----------



## Drew1369

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f68/contest-hide-and-seek-184263.html

You didn't say this post didn't count :wink:


----------



## JohnthePilot

LOL. Well done Drew. You deserve a prize for that. :laugh:


----------



## TheMatt

eneles said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/about.php


Where did you find that link Nick?


----------



## Deleted090308

Here:


----------



## carsey

Its on the homepage, to the right.


----------



## JohnthePilot

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1099802-post15.html

or is Lydokane playing tricks? :laugh:


----------



## Lydokane

Does this mean I've won?

<-------------


----------



## JohnthePilot

That's cheating. Also, I thought I'd found one.


----------



## Lydokane

JohnthePilot said:


> That's cheating. Also, I thought I'd found one.


I got tired of looking. Now, every time I log in, I feel like a winner!

Lydokane


----------



## Jason

Key location #2 hint: Helping poll
Key location #3 hint: It is safe and secure.


----------



## carsey

I didnt know we had a bomb shelter on TSF.


----------



## TheMatt

Its not in the Has TSF Helped you thread.


----------



## carsey

Or the distributed computing thread poll


----------



## Done_Fishin

Jason said:


> Lets play some hide and seek for a prize!
> 
> The following image is embedded in several places in the forum. It can be anywhere in our site. All you have to do is find one of them. So start looking around the site. You may discover some old content that you forgot about, or just never read.
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> Searching for the key via the search function will not work
> Googleing for the keys graphic name will not help.
> Hints to keys will be given about every 7 days until all are found
> 
> The first person to find they key will get first choice of prizes, second gets second choice and so on..
> 
> Prizes:
> 
> 2.5"-3.5" HDD Adapter kit
> usb flash disk 128mb
> ata100/133 IDE cable, neon glow
> 8 contact RJ-45 modular telephone plug grimping tool
> psp deluxe kit: car charger psp multi-disc case, psp carrying case, psp game face, psp analog stick
> Cool Master Dream III AMD Duron up to 1.8GHz athlong XP up to 3200+ fan
> X-Box remote control
> cordless wrist strap
> mini usb optical mouse
> Tremon USB PC Joypad
> PS2 retractable cable gamepad
> Thrustmaster Powerhandles travel pack for Gameboy Color
> Playstation 2 Video game system organizer & travel case
> 
> People outside the United States may participate if they are willing to chip in for shipping.
> 
> I will be hiding 3 (three) keys for this round. You must post in this thread when finding a key to win the prize.





> *4 8 contact RJ-45 modular telephone plug grimping tool*


is this a typo? I know what a crimping tool is and I have both 6 pin (phone) and 8pin (NIC) but I never heard of a grimping tool :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Jason said:


> Lets play some hide and seek for a prize!
> 
> The following image is embedded in several places in the forum. It can be anywhere in our site. All you have to do is find one of them. So start looking around the site. You may discover some old content that you forgot about, or just never read.
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> Searching for the key via the search function will not work
> Googleing for the keys graphic name will not help.
> Hints to keys will be given about every 7 days until all are found
> 
> The first person to find *they *key will get first choice of prizes, second gets second choice and so on..
> 
> Prizes:
> 
> 2.5"-3.5" HDD Adapter kit
> usb flash disk 128mb
> ata100/133 IDE cable, neon glow
> 8 contact RJ-45 modular telephone plug *grimping *tool
> psp deluxe kit: car charger psp multi-disc case, psp carrying case, psp game face, psp analog stick
> Cool Master Dream III AMD Duron up to 1.8GHz *athlong XP* up to 3200+ fan
> X-Box remote control
> *cordless wrist* strap
> mini usb optical mouse
> Tremon USB PC Joypad
> PS2 retractable cable gamepad
> Thrustmaster Powerhandles travel pack for Gameboy Color
> Playstation 2 Video game system organizer & travel case
> 
> People outside the United States may participate if they are willing to chip in for shipping.
> 
> I will be hiding 3 (three) keys for this round. You must post in this thread when finding a key to win the prize.


Jason ... more haste less sped .. won't mention the highlighted errors above .. nice game .. 

and what does a strap do for a cordless wrist? :grin:
.. 
I'm not trolling .. honest !!!!

Keep up the treasure hunt lads ..


----------



## forcifer

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f36/has-tsf-helped-you-24739.html#post316731


----------



## JohnthePilot

How on earth did you find that? Congratulations anyway.


----------



## Deleted090308

ray: I had to look twice before I saw it. Congrats.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Obviously Forcifer's got nothing better to do. Can't we find him a job? :laugh:


----------



## forcifer

that would be awesome . i need the $$


----------



## JohnthePilot

In this forum? You've got to be joking. :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308

You could be a Swedish teacher. But, don't use the words in your sig if you talk to a Swedish girl. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

I take it that was meant for Forcifer. Translation please. BY PM if not fit for open forum. :laugh:


----------



## TheMatt

I would like it too. :laugh:


----------



## Jason

forcifer said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f36/has-tsf-helped-you-24739.html#post316731


Great eye. PM me with your address and prize. One key left. One final hint for the weekend. It is not within a post/thread.


----------



## Jason

BTW, how does everyone like the contest? Should we do it again when Christmas comes around?


----------



## JohnthePilot

Why wait til Christmas? :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308

It's a great idea. Makes members read threads/posts they wouldn't if there wasn't a contest. I was sure you'd hidden a key in the Rules section. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Found it.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/about.php


----------



## TheMatt

JohnthePilot said:


> Found it.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/about.php


That one was already found. :4-thatsba


----------



## JohnthePilot

Oh, bugger. I'm going to go off and sulk now. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

forcifer said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f36/has-tsf-helped-you-24739.html#post316731


I was looking on the page for about 3 minutes and I couldn't see it. Then I remember that I have threads to show 40 replys per page :grin:


----------



## TheMatt

I have 20 posts per page and still couldn't find it. :sigh:


----------



## Deleted090308

JohnthePilot said:


> I take it that was meant for Forcifer. Translation please. BY PM if not fit for open forum. :laugh:


It's not that bad, but not suitable for a family forum. :winkgrin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

OK. PM then. :grin: Copy to Matt, I think.


----------



## Go The Power

TheMatt said:


> I have 20 posts per page and still couldn't find it. :sigh:


here it is :
http://www.techsupportforum.com/316731-post43.html


----------



## Deleted090308

JohnthePilot said:


> OK. PM then. :grin: Copy to Matt, I think.


I will, when I've finished the translation I'm struggling with right now.


----------



## forcifer

it really isnt that bad. pming right now


----------



## ashumann12

OK A couple of questions!!! Was that the third key? What was the translation?

I got distracted reading old posts and running a security scan


----------



## grumpygit

Found it http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Security/Articles/34.html


----------



## JohnthePilot

Hey, that's two prizes now. :grin: Congratulations. I started to look in Articles but when I realised how long it could take to look at every article I decided I could use my time more profitably.


----------



## grumpygit

I know you won't believe me but i wasn't looking for a key when i found it.

I was looking for an online scan link in that article and just saw it at the bottom?


----------



## JohnthePilot

I'm glad to hear someone reads the articles. :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308

Congrats. :4-clap: I looked at the version in the Security forum (twice), but forgot the articles. :laugh:


----------



## carsey

Hes not allowed 2 prizes....its against the rules lol. 
:laugh:

Congrats.

Maybe we should have one for my birthday, a cake of course, and only I can win the prize :laugh::grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

You're getting a car. What more do you want?


----------



## carsey

I have to buy that myself!!!


----------



## forcifer

i got the mouse btw


----------



## grumpygit

Just to show i'm not greedy. 
If Jason wants to hide another key, someone else can have my prize.
I'm more than happy with my T-shirt.:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

That's very generous GG.


----------



## dm01

Let's do this again some time. I know some great places to hide things here!


----------



## Glaswegian

grumpygit said:


> Found it http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Security/Articles/34.html


Jeez...what a place to hid it....:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Glaswegian said:


> Jeez...what a place to hid it....:grin:


I bet you feel sick now. :laugh:


----------



## Glaswegian

JohnthePilot said:


> I bet you feel sick now. :laugh:


Yup - almost as sick as the person who posted about a key that had already been found...:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Glaswegian said:


> Yup - almost as sick as the person who posted about a key that had already been found...:grin:


Don't remind me. :laugh:


----------



## forcifer

new mouse is awesome. WAY too small, but really cool. ill take a pic when i find a camera that is not a phone also..


----------



## JohnthePilot

I don't want to see it.


----------



## grumpygit

I have been asked by Jason to decide who should receive my prize.

Considering the combined post counts for everyone in the three contest threads, there can only be one choice.

The person who made the most posts without success was John the Pilot, so i have decided to offer the prize to him.

I apologise to everyone else.

:4-surrend


----------



## JohnthePilot

That's very kind of you GG, but I'd rather get a prize by winning rather than by default. Can you hide another key Jason and let everyone have another try?


----------



## saloums7

grumpygit said:


> I have been asked by Jason to decide who should receive my prize.
> 
> Considering the combined post counts for everyone in the three contest threads, there can only be one choice.
> 
> The person who made the most posts without success was John the Pilot, so i have decided to offer the prize to him.
> 
> I apologise to everyone else.
> 
> :4-surrend


Choose me :grin:

Sir the kingray:


----------



## Sealy

I found one, has it been found yet? ( No, I didn't go back and read the last 3 pages  )

http://www.techsupportforum.com/about.php


----------



## JohnthePilot

I'm afraid they've all been won. Just waiting for Jason to hide another key so everyone can have another go to win mine.


----------



## ashumann12

John, you deserve to find the next one with as hard as you have tried.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Well thank you.


----------



## Sealy

Well dang . Haha it was fun finding that one though. It was a complete surprise. I just happened to be reading that page and saw it and Oh! It's THE Key!
hmph.

A picture treasure hunt would be fun ( of different pics, not just of one)


----------



## JohnthePilot

The Boss is looking for ideas. :grin:


----------



## ashumann12

I just want to know (or not) what I have to do to get a TSF mouse pad. Those look cool and useful.


----------



## JohnthePilot

You can buy one from the shop. Oh, no. That's just t-shirts. Sorry.


----------



## ashumann12

I Looked a couple of times hoping i missed a link to another page. I like myshirt and stickers, now my son wants some of both!!


----------



## forcifer

you get one free if you win the contest  (at least i did. THANK YOU JASON)


----------



## TheMatt

So if I win do I get another mouse pad? :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Well, there was only one and in any case, until Jason hides another key this part of the competition is over. :grin:


----------



## Doby

Found a key here

http://www.techsupportforum.com/about.php


----------



## TheMatt

That one has already been found. :smile:


----------



## carsey

THey have all been found.


----------



## Doby

Darn and here I thought I actually got one up on you guys:sigh:


----------



## carsey

Lol...nice try. maybe in the next contest we will give you a chance, if JtP doesnt catch them all first. :laugh:


----------



## Doby

John????? you got to be kidding,,,,, should have known, he don't miss anything


----------



## ashumann12

John is the Pilot ... All Hail John!!!


----------



## Deleted090308

Did John find a key that had not been found before?


----------



## ashumann12

No, I belive he found all yhree, just not first


----------



## TheMatt

John has said he is retired so that would explain a lot. :laugh:


----------



## ashumann12

At the rate i'm going, I'll never be able to retire.


----------



## JohnthePilot

I didn't find any.  At least, the one I did find had already been found by someone else. As GG already had a prize he offered me his as a consolation as I'd posted more in this thread than anyone else. I didn't want to get a prize that way so I asked Jason to hide another key so you could all have another go. I'm still waiting. Jason? :grin:


----------



## TheMatt

You are still posting much more each day than I am. :laugh: You seemed to pass me and jump up to 12k without me even noticing. :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot

That's why GG felt sorry for me. Trouble was I was too busy posting to spend time looking for keys. :grin:


----------



## TheMatt

Zazula must be keeping you busy. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Until he comes back we are down to three.


----------

